
In defence of swap: common misconceptions - cdown
https://chrisdown.name/2018/01/02/in-defence-of-swap.html
======
gfiorav
Very nice piece.

"Swap is primarily a mechanism for equality of reclamation, not for emergency
'extra memory'. Swap is not what makes your application slow – your lack of
physical memory is what makes your application slow."

